# mio cyclo?



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

looking at the mio cyclo range mainly the 300 or 505 instead of a edge touring from garmin has anyone ever heard of mio or had any experiences good or bad?
i'm not too convinced my self the bro is attempting to talk me into it!
Cheers Ed


----------



## User33236 (29 Dec 2013)

Get your brother to buy one then or is he using you as a guinea pig?


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

User33236 said:


> Get your brother to buy one then or is he using you as a guinea pig?


guinea pig and he wouldn't be buying one even if i loved it as he pretty much only commutes and just wants to make sure i don't waste my money something like that
Cheers Ed


----------



## jasonmccullum (29 Dec 2013)

i have one as do a few people on here. do a search on here and you will find several posts on it.

personally i love it.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Dec 2013)

Forget it. Get yourself a Garmin.


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Forget it. Get yourself a Garmin.


do you have one?

am going off the mio though due to not being able to update maps so in a few years maps will be outdated and new roads will be built
Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Dec 2013)

I've got the Edge 800. Cracking bit of kit coupled with outstanding customer service from Garmin. Had a broken strap on out of warranty FR 60 and they quoted me £30 to replace which was ok with. When they returned it they had replaced whole unit with brand new FR70 worth over £100.


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> I've got the Edge 800. Cracking bit of kit coupled with outstanding customer service from Garmin. Had a broken strap on out of warranty FR 60 and they quoted me £30 to replace which was ok with. When they returned it they had replaced whole unit with brand new FR70 worth over £100.


sounds good i won't be a able to afford a edge 800 i am looking at edge touring though
fr 60 and 70 are they old discontinued models?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

I've got a cyclo 505 - great bit of kit. Pretty sure you can update it, it definitely updated the first time I connected it to the computer.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> sounds good i won't be a able to afford a edge 800 i am looking at edge touring though
> fr 60 and 70 are they old discontinued models?
> Cheers Ed


 FR70 is watch I use for other fitness stuff


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've got a cyclo 505 - great bit of kit. Pretty sure you can update it, it definitely updated the first time I connected it to the computer.


any idea where you get the maps from?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> any idea where you get the maps from?
> Cheers Ed



It comes with open street mapping pre installed, when I installed the mio software onto the computer and plugged the 505 in, it automatically updated.

If you want Ordnance Survey mapping then look at a Satmap or I think the Garmin Edge.


----------



## young Ed (29 Dec 2013)

@jasonmccullum and @Supersuperleeds 
have you had any problems in the rain the rain pressing buttons etc? i read a review saying he had this problem
Cheers Ed


----------



## cubegame (29 Dec 2013)

I've got a 305. Fantastic piece of kit. Not had any problems with it at all and have already had several map updates.

I got mine for £130 with heart rate and cadence sensor. Not sure what more a Garmin 800 could offer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> @jasonmccullum and @Supersuperleeds
> have you had any problems in the rain the rain pressing buttons etc? i read a review saying he had this problem
> Cheers Ed



I put a plastic bag over it if it looks like rain, though it is IPX 7 rated


----------



## jasonmccullum (30 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> @jasonmccullum and @Supersuperleeds
> have you had any problems in the rain the rain pressing buttons etc? i read a review saying he had this problem
> Cheers Ed


no problems at all and ive been out in the rain. also i noted someone say there are no map updates... thats not true as soon as you plug the unit into your computer it automatically loads any new maps available. so there are always free updates


----------



## young Ed (30 Dec 2013)

any negatives or anything the garmin has an advantage on then?
Cheers ed


----------



## jasonmccullum (31 Dec 2013)

never had a garmin so i cant answer that but i am extremely happy with mine and only paid £170 which is half the garminssells for


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

jasonmccullum said:


> never had a Garmin so i cant answer that but i am extremely happy with mine and only paid £170 which is half the Garmin sells for


I am now leaning towards the Garmin due to a few things 
1. The Mio doesn't offer anything *over* the garmin and it doesn't offer anything less apart from that it is slightly cheap (I would either get Mio or Garmin edge touring which is £200 and Mio is £170).
2. Garmin is a better known brand and i know their customer service is said to be good.
3. I am planning to use it for LEJOG and don't want to risk getting stuck at a T junction in Manchester with a black screen having no idea where to go, for some reason it just isn't my sort of fun!

But i'm still not totally settled so you could still sway me.
Cheers Ed


----------



## cubegame (31 Dec 2013)

Did you factor in the Surprise Me feature? It's surprisingly good.


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

cubegame said:


> Did you factor in the Surprise Me feature? It's surprisingly good.


hehe 
got that on both Mio and Garmin edge touring  and it is one of the features i want and expect to use. but it does make choosing a little harder s 
Cheer Ed


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

Updating maps:
if i buy a mio or garmin touring today then in a few years they have closed some roads and built more and more new roads and opened them and there are always new housing estates going up!

so for the mio are map updates free? where do i get them? how do i update them?

so for the garmin are map updates free? where do i get them? how do i update them?
Cheers Ed


----------



## choplee (1 Jan 2014)

i had a mio 505 HC for around 5 weeks after wanting to upgrade from a basic computer .... If i'm honest i had nothing but problems with it ... first time use seemed good with loads of spec and info when riding ... I found the screen not bright enough even at full brightness in the day . The gps with the maps always showed me being off my route... I contacted mio and they said i need an update on the software ..... This wasn't going to happen ,as i use Apple OS and mio at the time wasn't compatible which i wasn't told when i brought it . Mio said they are working on it ,but didn't know when it was going to be ... 
I do some sportives and used it on my first epic 100 of the year to the unit run out of power and shut off before finishing ... This also meant it didn't save my info as well as leave me without any ride info for the last 15 miles .....
i contacted mio again and they agreed i could return for a full refund with a ref code ..... 
Got a garmin edge 510 team now and i've been very pleased with it overall .


----------



## young Ed (1 Jan 2014)

thanks
i was going to go for the Garmin touring in any case due to not finding any really bad consistent reviews on the Garmin and any bad ones sounded like either they got a rare duff unit or they didn't know how to use it
but i did hear quit a few bad ones for then Mio's
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2014)

ordered Garmin touring from wiggle lasts night for 180£ and I get the free pack of haribos!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Recky (3 Jan 2014)

jasonmccullum said:


> never had a garmin so i cant answer that but i am extremely happy with mine and only paid £170 which is half the garminssells for


Hi I have just got a mio 305 and I am having problems with loading workouts on to Strava. It is showing that a workout has been done but there are no data being displayed! Any ideas? Also where did you get the outfront mount for £15. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cubegame (3 Jan 2014)

Recky said:


> Hi I have just got a mio 305 and I am having problems with loading workouts on to Strava. It is showing that a workout has been done but there are no data being displayed! Any ideas? Also where did you get the outfront mount for £15. Thanks for the help.



The program you will find on the link below is the best way of doing it.

https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/21542886-Import-Garmin-HR-Cadence-data-from-Garmin-GPX-files

A SRAM mount will work. They are on offer at the moment.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-quickv...ium=affiliates&utm_campaign=www.cyclechat.net


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

My 505 lasted okay on an eight hour ride today, was down to the last bar and that was without any of the power management stuff turned on. I did take my Satmap as well and that still had three bars left, though I do use the power management controls on it


----------



## young Ed (6 Jan 2014)

white and orange wiggle box sitting on desk now oh I'm sooo excited!   
Cheers Ed


----------



## Recky (8 Jan 2014)

cubegame said:


> The program you will find on the link below is the best way of doing it.
> 
> https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/21542886-Import-Garmin-HR-Cadence-data-from-Garmin-GPX-files
> 
> ...


Got the sram mount today and that works a treat. Still having problems with uploading workouts to Strava. I am using the indoor mode so no gps on but it only shows cadence, heartrate and time on Strava, No distance or av speed. Is this a known problem with mio and Strava? Uploaded to strava as suggested but the same out come. Thanks for the advice cubegame.


----------



## young Ed (8 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> ordered Garmin touring from wiggle lasts night for 180£ and I get the free pack of haribos!
> Cheers Ed


i love the satnav it's just great but o have one really buig problem bugging me maybe one of you lot could help me out
wiggle forgot the pack of haribos!   so can someone send me a pack? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (12 Jan 2014)

any update on the Garmin Touring, Young Ed?


I ordered something from wiggle a few months ago and they forgot the Haribos. I sent them an email and a week later a had 10 packs of Haribos from them as way of apology.


----------



## young Ed (13 Jan 2014)

pclay said:


> any update on the Garmin Touring, Young Ed?
> 
> 
> I ordered something from wiggle a few months ago and they forgot the Haribos. I sent them an email and a week later a had 10 packs of Haribos from them as way of apology.


yeah still loving the satnav initial hype has calmed down but it is still great! 
did you say anything about the haribos or did they just send it out of there own initiative?
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (15 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> yeah still loving the satnav initial hype has calmed down but it is still great!
> did you say anything about the haribos or did they just send it out of there own initiative?
> Cheers Ed



I sent them an e-mail of complaint, and they sent me the 10 packs or so as an apology.


----------



## young Ed (23 Jan 2014)

just received 8 packs of haribos tangtanstics through the post today so thanks wiggle! 
great customer support from them i just love it i almost look forward to dealing with them and parting with my money when it comes to them 
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (26 Jan 2014)

shopping around you can get a garmin 800 or a mio 505 both with cadance and heart rate monitor for about £260. I don't know which one to go for.


----------



## uclown2002 (26 Jan 2014)

pclay said:


> shopping around you can get a garmin 800 or a mio 505 both with cadance and heart rate monitor for about £260. I don't know which one to go for.


Wtf. No contest. Garmin wins hands down


----------



## young Ed (26 Jan 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Wtf. No contest. Garmin wins hands down


+1
garmin any day
what features do you want? do you really want HRM and cadence and virtual partner etc?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

I'm in a pickle with this decision also.
Was all all set on a edge 800 as I really fancy the navigation option on it, but don't like the fact that you have to buy the 800 with a bundle to get the maps. Heard about the mio 505 today that has maps pre-installed. Looked at a vid on YouTube and it just looks so simple to use compared to the Garmin. I just think there are too many options on the 800 that will confuse me, but then I suppose after a while i might get used to it. The mio looks a good bit of kit that even a simpleton like me could use !
@young Ed how you finding the touring version. Do you regret not buying an 800 at all?


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Feb 2014)

But it's not a Garmin!


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> But it's not a Garmin!


I think a certain person needs to broaden their horizon 

do you work for Garmin or something ?


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> I think a certain person needs to broaden their horizon
> 
> do you work for Garmin or something ?


No, but I have a few Garmin products so speak from experience. And on the few occasions I have contacted Garmin I have received *outstanding* Customer service.
That's good enough for me to keep buying Garmin products.
Go get yourself that cheap inferior product then.


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> I'm in a pickle with this decision also.
> Was all all set on a edge 800 as I really fancy the navigation option on it, but don't like the fact that you have to buy the 800 with a bundle to get the maps. Heard about the mio 505 today that has maps pre-installed. Looked at a vid on YouTube and it just looks so simple to use compared to the Garmin. I just think there are too many options on the 800 that will confuse me, but then I suppose after a while i might get used to it. The mio looks a good bit of kit that even a simpleton like me could use !
> @young Ed how you finding the touring version. Do you regret not buying an 800 at all?


no way step back from the pc and check back here in a sec when i have the time to post a bit more!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

okay done my duties and now for my CC duties! 

BUY THE GARMIN NOT THE MIO! 

look into my eyes into them not around them but into them :snap: now your under, buy the garmin what ever model but just defo the garmin not the mio :snap: your back!

okay so seriously now. i LOVE the edge touring and feel it ifs the best 180 quid i have ever spent! even with price aside i don't lose any sleep over not buying the 800 or even the edge touring plus!

TAKE MY LITTLE TEST TO DETERMINE WHICH MODEL IS FOR YOU!


if you think about it hard and feel you don't really need the cadence or virtual training partner etc then you want to look at the touring and touring plus

do you have a turbo trainer or any other need for ant +? do your really need the HRM? if the answer to either of these questions is YES then you want the touring plus if the answer to both of these questions is NO then you want the touring!



i have the standard edge touring not the plus and absolutely love it and it works a treat with strava and garmin connect!  i am rather broad minded i would say as i was very stuck between the garmin and the mio but felt the price difference + or - was so little i went with well known brand that everyone knows and loves! and that has a miniature number of negative reviews or points

at the end of the day it is all up to you but i would whole heartedly recommend the garmin edge touring to anyone   none of the potential  or  as with the mio if s*it does hit the fan!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

Excellent Thank you Ed


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Excellent Thank you Ed


as said in another thread a few hours ago always happy to drain bank accounts for people! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Broadside (2 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Was all all set on a edge 800 as I really fancy the navigation option on it, but don't like the fact that you have to buy the 800 with a bundle to get the maps.



I too hate the way the Garmin 800 out of box does not have maps until you buy them. I went the OSM maps route, so got full maps for free on my Edge 800, all I had to do was buy an SD card to store them on.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks guy's. Never used a cadence sensor so it's something I won't miss. 
Although as I keep on cycling, is it something I might need in the future ???....possibly. 
The edge touring does sound appealing. I will research a bit more plus see how many pennies I have.


----------



## Broadside (3 Feb 2014)

You can always add the cadence sensor on afterwards if it's something that you decide you want. The cadence sensor also comes with a wheel sensor which gives you a truer road speed. You can also buy an HRM at a later date if you want.

I ended up going for the Edge 800 Performance bundle for £269, then bought an SD card to use with the OSM maps, so got everything I wanted for £275.

There are pretty confusing choices out there which do not become obvious until you have actually started using the unit.


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> as said in another thread a few hours ago always happy to drain bank accounts for people!
> Cheers Ed


Can you download sportif routes and send them to your edge touring ?. I am doing a 100 mile sportif in April and on its website it has a downloadable file with a route on it that can be downloaded to the device. Wasn't sure if you can do this with the touring


----------



## pclay (3 Feb 2014)

I am now trying to decide between a garmin edge touring and the edge 800 base unit only. I don't think I need heart rate or cadence. but I guess the 800 has better features in case I decided I wanted to use them.


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Can you download sportif routes and send them to your edge touring ?. I am doing a 100 mile sportif in April and on its website it has a downloadable file with a route on it that can be downloaded to the device. Wasn't sure if you can do this with the touring


can you down load a .GPX file of the sortif?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> I am now trying to decide between a garmin edge touring and the edge 800 base unit only. I don't think I need heart rate or cadence. but I guess the 800 has better features in case I decided I wanted to use them.


for the moment i don't feel like i need the HRM and i can never see me needing the cadence but if i ever want the HRM i can get a separate unit cheaply enough
touring is great in my view and i love it and don't regret a penny spent on it and i don't regret any pennies i didn't send to get the 800

remember the touring has a feature where you punch in a distance and it gives you 3 routes taking you from A to B and back to A that is roughly that distance and the 800 hasn't

@Doyleyburger considering you are riding 100 mile sportif's then i doubt you are really looking at drooling over stats and marginally increasing performance etc with a 800 so for you my man i would say a touring 
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (3 Feb 2014)

I have done it. Having decided that I am not bothered about heart rate or cadance, I have just ordered a Garmin Edge Touring from Halfords for £170 ~(including the £10 off deal at the moment). Quiidco 3% also due so toal is £165. I will post my thoughts and experiences when it arrives. I will not be getting lost again.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_990119_langId_-1_categoryId_165741


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Feb 2014)

I feel that a touring would be bang on for what I want !
Yes the route of the sportif has a file on its website to send to a Garmin device wh


pclay said:


> I have done it. Having decided that I am not bothered about heart rate or cadance, I have just ordered a Garmin Edge Touring from Halfords for £170 ~(including the £10 off deal at the moment). Quiidco 3% also due so toal is £165. I will post my thoughts and experiences when it arrives. I will not be getting lost again.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_990119_langId_-1_categoryId_165741


Awesome. Think I'll join you in ordering one


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> can you down load a .GPX file of the sortif?
> Cheers Ed


Sorry only just seen this . Yes


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Sorry only just seen this . Yes


well in that case when i next down load a ride from my garmin i will post on here what to do because i forget how to do it with out the device plugged in 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Downward (6 Feb 2014)

cubegame said:


> I've got a 305. Fantastic piece of kit. Not had any problems with it at all and have already had several map updates.
> 
> I got mine for £130 with heart rate and cadence sensor. Not sure what more a Garmin 800 could offer.


 
Me too
Purchased July 2013, Still going strong, There have been 2 updates too. I came from a Garmin Edge 305 with Decathlon HR and Cadence, Mio is sooo much better.

Is difference between the Mio 505 and 305 Wifi ?? I think £130 is a great price for the Mio 305HC as it came with Cadence and HR. Also 2 types of Maps which as I said have been updated twice in 6 months.

Also they have sorted the software so it automatically links to your Strava. I keep meaning to ask if they plan to add data when using it on a Turbo trainer but I haven't actually used the Turbo and even when I do I follow a 30 min vid so only bothered about Cadence and HR.


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Feb 2014)

Edge touring ordered


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Edge touring ordered


good on you my man you willl love it it is just great! 
oh and if you have any queries fell more then welcome to pm for the slightest thing
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Edge touring ordered


where did you order it from? i think garmin is still trying to take £200 for it when most places are only asking £180 now and thats how much i paid
Cheers Ed


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> where did you order it from? i think garmin is still trying to take £200 for it when most places are only asking £180 now and thats how much i paid
> Cheers Ed


To be honest I ordered it from the wife's catalogue as it's interest free so ill just pay off chunks as and when. I did pay a tad more than £200 but sod it ! ......I wanted one. 
I'll have it payed off by spring anyway.

Cheers, chances are i will message you with some set up questions


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> To be honest I ordered it from the wife's catalogue as it's interest free so ill just pay off chunks as and when. I did pay a tad more than £200 but sod it ! ......I wanted one.
> I'll have it payed off by spring anyway.
> 
> Cheers, chances are i will message you with some set up questions


worth more then 200 for me!
set up is easy as pie  just one thing i don't much like and that is that it wants your weight for set up and it wants to know what distance to work in (miles or KM) and i always work in kg and miles (kg is the future and much easier i find and miles is all we use in Britain) but it wanted imperial or metric so i ended up choosing imperial but when i do a European tour i can always change to metric
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (13 Feb 2014)

So I have been testing out my new Garmin edge touring. I can use it to record a ride. simple. I can get it to follow a route (Imported GPX file) simple. but can i get it to navigate a route and record at the same time? 

I dont know if its just me, but I have imported a route where the start point is 1 mile away form my house. I leave my house and immediately press record. I get to the course start point, and click 'where to' >>> 'saved' >>> courses >>> 'course name' >>> 'ride'. The device starts navigating me but stops recording the ride. 

am I doing something wrong here. #i have now had two rides not record (although they were only 5 milers).

Cheers


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> So I have been testing out my new Garmin edge touring. I can use it to record a ride. simple. I can get it to follow a route (Imported GPX file) simple. but can i get it to navigate a route and record at the same time?
> 
> I dont know if its just me, but I have imported a route where the start point is 1 mile away form my house. I leave my house and immediately press record. I get to the course start point, and click 'where to' >>> 'saved' >>> courses >>> 'course name' >>> 'ride'. The device starts navigating me but stops recording the ride.
> 
> ...


Blimey. Hopefully there is a way to record a ride at the same time as following a route as iv just bought one myself......
With any luck someone can guide you on how to resolve this.


----------



## young Ed (14 Feb 2014)

interesting that i have ridden from my house to a local village to pick up my mate and then ridden off to another local village where i then set my touring to a imported route and then road it and had started recording when i left home initially
will try it again soon though
Cheers Ed


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> So I have been testing out my new Garmin edge touring. I can use it to record a ride. simple. I can get it to follow a route (Imported GPX file) simple. but can i get it to navigate a route and record at the same time?
> 
> I dont know if its just me, but I have imported a route where the start point is 1 mile away form my house. I leave my house and immediately press record. I get to the course start point, and click 'where to' >>> 'saved' >>> courses >>> 'course name' >>> 'ride'. The device starts navigating me but stops recording the ride.
> 
> am I doing something wrong here. #i have now had two rides not record (although they were only 5 milers).


Hmm, my 500 will navigate and record at the same time, I'd have thought the Touring would do that too. What I do though is start the course even if I'm not at the start point, then press record and set off. You could try doing the same with the Touring and see if that works.


----------



## young Ed (14 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Hmm, my 500 will navigate and record at the same time, I'd have thought the Touring would do that too. What I do though is start the course even if I'm not at the start point, then press record and set off. You could try doing the same with the Touring and see if that works.


the 500 can't navigate can it?
or atl east it has no maps?
Cheers Ed


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Feb 2014)

Not with maps, just follow the line and turn where it says


----------



## pclay (14 Feb 2014)

I think I figured it out. I left my house and pressed the record button (the physical button bottom right). I got to the location where I know my saved course starts. I got back to the home screen by tapping the map, and hitting the home icon. I then went to 'Where to?' >>> 'saved' >>> 'Courses' >>> 'Course name' >>> pressed 'ride'. I pressed the 'record' physical button bottom right and the screen Save / Discard appeared. If this screen appears, re-press the 'record' physical button to continue recording.

I am disappointed that this unit does not have the best of instructions, and has required trial and error to get going. I feel like a users guide is required.


----------



## young Ed (14 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> I think I figured it out. I left my house and pressed the record button (the physical button bottom right). I got to the location where I know my saved course starts. I got back to the home screen by tapping the map, and hitting the home icon. I then went to 'Where to?' >>> 'saved' >>> 'Courses' >>> 'Course name' >>> pressed 'ride'. I pressed the 'record' physical button bottom right and the screen Save / Discard appeared. If this screen appears, re-press the 'record' physical button to continue recording.
> 
> I am disappointed that this unit does not have the best of instructions, and has required trial and error to get going. I feel like a users guide is required.


good to know you got it sorted

i am almost certain it does have an instruction manual it is just a digital one i will find it later tonight or early tomorrow and try and get it to you
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

sorry it's late butter better late then never eh!
file:///G:/Documents/START_HERE.html
link above is manuals online for edge touring and touring plus in lots of languages and uploaded file is pdf manual for touring and touring plus in english but i have them in lots of languages and can up load in any requested language
Cheers Ed


----------



## mark william (18 Feb 2014)

get the garmin they are the best cycle computers out there and they last ages i have had mine for about 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## pclay (18 Feb 2014)

Thank you Young Ed for the link to the manual for the Garmin Edge Touring. I have already seen this manual, and unfortunately, it is the worst manual I have ever read.

For example:

>>>There is no mention that whilst recording a ride, you can switch off the unit, switch it back on later, and it will continue recording the ride.
>>>There is no mention that if, whilst recording a ride, you get to the 'Save or Discard' screen, you can press the record button to carry on recording. I.e you do not have to Save or Discard.


----------



## young Ed (19 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> Thank you Young Ed for the link to the manual for the Garmin Edge Touring. I have already seen this manual, and unfortunately, it is the worst manual I have ever read.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


agreed it is not the best thanks for those tips had no idea
so if i set it to record turn it off then keep riding and near the end of my ride turn it back on it won't have data for that bit if riding but if i stop for lunch and turn it off then turn it on when i start riding it will continue recording that ride?

another thing the manual does not say is when on the navigation screen if you press the bar on the top that said continue riding on garmin or something lane it then brings up a list of all the instructions for that ride (eg:turn left here
turn right there 
continue on so and so lane
etc etc)
and then if you tap on one of the instructions it shows it on a a map
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (25 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> so if i set it to record turn it off then keep riding and near the end of my ride turn it back on it won't have data for that bit if riding but if i stop for lunch and turn it off then turn it on when i start riding it will continue recording that ride?



I don't know what happens if you move locations between turning it off and on again. I might do an experiment later. Otherwise if you stay in roughly the same spot, then yes it continues to record the ride.

Does anyone know what difference the the routing options make on the edge touring. There is: 1- Cycling, 2- Touring, 3- mountain bike. I tried navigation today for a 2mile route (not following a course) just navigation and it sent me down every back street possible and went nowhere near the main roads ending up in a 3mile ride when the direct route is 2miles. the setting was on 'Cycling'.


----------



## pclay (26 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> I don't know what happens if you move locations between turning it off and on again. I might do an experiment later. Otherwise if you stay in roughly the same spot, then yes it continues to record the ride..



Did above experiment this morning. Switched the edge Touring off, whilst moving and switched back on about 30 seconds later. Ride continued to record. However it showed a straight line between switch off point and switch on point (ie, didn't follow road).


----------



## young Ed (27 Feb 2014)

pclay said:


> Did above experiment this morning. Switched the edge Touring off, whilst moving and switched back on about 30 seconds later. Ride continued to record. However it showed a straight line between switch off point and switch on point (ie, didn't follow road).


interesting thanks
any idea of the difference between cycling, touring and mountain bike?
Cheers ed


----------



## mikeIow (8 Mar 2014)

Great thread, thx, I had just discovered the Mio but am now probably discounting it.....although having played with a 505 at Halfords for 5 minutes, it did look easy/good !

I do have a Garmin 200 which was a good intro to gps recording, I can hopefully sell that to recover some cost of a Touring.....or will it be a Mio :-)

Question time....for both the Touring *and* a Mio please!

1. Can I *add* French OSM maps (free?) at same time as UK ones (planning a Lon2Paris ride in summer, so that is essential!) - does that need a degree in Computing?!
2. Can I "upload" 4-5 days .gpx plans so that each day I click "Day X" and off we go ?

(& yes, I know to take maps as well...these are an aid to navigation, not a replacement for common sense etc!!)
Thanks!


----------



## dodgy (27 Mar 2014)

The 505 is about to get new firmware updates which is going to bring some great new features. The waterproofness or not, and battery life puts me off though (I have an Edge 810).

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/03/mio-di2-wireless-control.html


----------



## disabledcyclist (13 Apr 2014)

Looks amazing with those "firsts" garmin don'tdo mmajor updated, they just shoot out new products, mio looks to be the opposite and for the benefit of its. Users


----------



## dodgy (13 Apr 2014)

Yes, but at least the Garmin is water resistant enough to ride in the rain with confidence. I'd be buying the Mio now otherwise.


----------



## young Ed (13 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> Looks amazing with those "firsts" garmin don'tdo mmajor updated, they just shoot out new products, mio looks to be the opposite and for the benefit of its. Users





dodgy said:


> Yes, but at least the Garmin is water resistant enough to ride in the rain with confidence. I'd be buying the Mio now otherwise.


had a look at the mio working in halfords and had a play but i feel it is too 'gimicky' where as my edge touring from Garmin is a straight talking simple unit you turn it on press a simple button and you clip in and ride
also looking online the mio seems to have LESS support from public and company compared to Garmin if either unit goes wrong
Cheers Ed


----------



## disabledcyclist (20 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> had a look at the mio working in halfords and had a play but i feel it is too 'gimicky' where as my edge touring from Garmin is a straight talking simple unit you turn it on press a simple button and you clip in and ride
> also looking online the mio seems to have LESS support from public and company compared to Garmin if either unit goes wrong
> Cheers Ed


The Garmin support from a s/w POV is piss poor and always has been 

The power of Smartphones now well eclipse that of any Garmin , im Tempted to look into replacing the Edge 810 TBH


----------



## young Ed (20 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> The Garmin support from a s/w POV is **** poor and always has been
> 
> The power of Smartphones now well eclipse that of any Garmin , im Tempted to look into replacing the Edge 810 TBH


what does s/w mean?

i still prefer the garmin to any smart phone
1 point is if you lose a garmin yes you are in a lot of trouble but you haven't lost your one most important bit of kit (for me at least) but if you lose your smart phone you are putting your life at risk!
Cheers Ed


----------



## pclay (20 Apr 2014)

s/w means software i think.


----------



## disabledcyclist (21 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> what does s/w mean?
> 
> i still prefer the garmin to any smart phone
> 1 point is if you lose a garmin yes you are in a lot of trouble but you haven't lost your one most important bit of kit (for me at least) but if you lose your smart phone you are putting your life at risk!
> Cheers Ed



Softwear

Agreed, however with the size of the Garmin 1000, you might as well strap a Motorola G to your bars, £99 brand new, better screen, changeable battery, unlimited options with Strava, Maps etc


----------



## young Ed (21 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> The Garmin support from a s/w POV is **** poor and always has been
> 
> The power of Smartphones now well eclipse that of any Garmin , im Tempted to look into replacing the Edge 810 TBH


the garmin software support might be cr** but it is easy to work out most of it yourself and if not then many more people online know every corner of a garmin than a mio


disabledcyclist said:


> Softwear
> 
> Agreed, however with the size of the Garmin 1000, you might as well strap a Motorola G to your bars, £99 brand new, better screen, changeable battery, unlimited options with Strava, Maps etc


never said you need the latest 1000, i wouldn't buy it at £400! you can buy a entry level brand new road bike such as a carerra TDF for less than that! i am happy with my compact lightweight simple garmin edge touring, the 1000 doesn't do much more than the 800 and 810 which both are exactly identical in both size and i think weight
Cheers Ed


----------



## disabledcyclist (21 Apr 2014)

I mean fixing s/w bugs etc Ed

and at £99 its miles better value buying a moto g than a Garmin Touring 

I've had a Garmin 205,705,500,800 and now 810 

and TBH im sooooooo glad there are new kids on the block

If only STRAVA released their own head units !!!!


----------



## young Ed (21 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> I mean fixing s/w bugs etc Ed
> 
> and at £99 its miles better value buying a moto g than a Garmin Touring
> 
> ...


fair enough, i get where you're coming from
the one thing i wouldn't do is use the motorola as my gps and phone as that is just stupid and life threatening
Cheers Ed


----------



## disabledcyclist (22 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> fair enough, i get where you're coming from
> the one thing i wouldn't do is use the motorola as my gps and phone as that is just stupid and life threatening
> Cheers Ed


thtas not what im suggesting though here.


----------



## young Ed (22 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> thtas not what im suggesting though here.


nothing wrong what so ever then with using a motorola or any other smart phone as a GPS but i am happy with my Garmin and don't feel any need to suddenly sell it and buy a mio or smartphone instead 
Cheers Ed


----------



## disabledcyclist (22 Apr 2014)

Open your mind ed, you've picked garmin and now will do everything to sell your point of view to everyone, I've always used a garmin but their times almost up


----------



## young Ed (23 Apr 2014)

disabledcyclist said:


> Open your mind ed, you've picked garmin and now will do everything to sell your point of view to everyone, I've always used a garmin but their times almost up


i was very close to getting a mio so i at least WAS fairly open minded

anything wrong with being happy with my purchase?
Cheers Ed


----------



## disabledcyclist (23 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> i was very close to getting a mio so i at least WAS fairly open minded
> 
> anything wrong with being happy with my purchase?
> Cheers Ed


Course not, but you read like a Garmin Super PR machine :0)


----------



## young Ed (23 Apr 2014)

sorry if i came across like that but i do need to get my pay cheque this month!
Cheers Ed


----------



## maroon (28 Apr 2014)

Any thoughts on the Garmin 705 was looking at possibly going for one as the features are better than the 200 and a third the price.


----------



## Downward (10 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> The 505 is about to get new firmware updates which is going to bring some great new features. The waterproofness or not, and battery life puts me off though (I have an Edge 810).
> 
> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/03/mio-di2-wireless-control.html



Whats up with the Waterproofness ? I have never had issues with mine in the rain.


----------



## dodgy (10 May 2014)

Downward said:


> Whats up with the Waterproofness ? I have never had issues with mine in the rain.



General consensus from reviews online (on places like Wiggle, Halfords from memory) saying they've had problems controlling the unit in rain.


----------



## Downward (11 May 2014)

Oh right, Depends on the weather, It's its very heavy then I would take it off and put it in my pocket as with any electrical product. My Mobile phone is waterproof but I don't stand in the rain messing with it. Being touchscreen too


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2014)

Downward said:


> Oh right, Depends on the weather, It's its very heavy then I would take it off and put it in my pocket as with any electrical product.



I've never had to take my Garmin off and put it in my pocket in heavy rain, and I've ridden in some filthy weather over the years!


----------



## Downward (11 May 2014)

Well neither have I


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2014)

Downward said:


> Well neither have I



But you seem to lack confidence in your Mio's ability to withstand the wet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> General consensus from reviews online (on places like Wiggle, Halfords from memory) saying they've had problems controlling the unit in rain.



I've found that in heavy rain the drops of rain act like you are pressing the touch screen and it starts cycling through the screens. 

I've gone back to my Satmap, I've had no problems with that and had one of those since they first came out.


----------



## Downward (12 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> But you seem to lack confidence in your Mio's ability to withstand the wet.



Nah I just don't go out in the Heavy rain unless I have to ie commuting and then I'll use my Hybrid.


----------



## r872-Craig (15 May 2014)

No problems with mine in the rain but i have got a screen protector on it, maybe that helps?


----------



## Downward (15 Jun 2014)

Have been caught out a couple of times lately. No issues at all. It is Stem mounted so angled so maybe this makes a difference.


----------

